# Delta Tenoning Jig and mortising attachment



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

So my local Lowes has the Delta Tenoning Jig and the drill press mortising attachment both on sale for a pretty good price. Does anyone have any experience with them? Give me some feedback!!

Thanks,


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have them both, use them a lot and am well pleased.


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

What size drill press do you use yours with?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Man, I'm not sure but here's a photo.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

That looks like a Delta Drill Press I had and was glad to get rid of. Spindle walked really bad and I couldn't drill a series of holes in a line to chisel a mortise. If that is the same DP and I suspect it is, I doubt you going to get good results. Just not rigid enough.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Kudzu said:


> That looks like a Delta Drill Press I had and was glad to get rid of. Spindle walked really bad and I couldn't drill a series of holes in a line to chisel a mortise. If that is the same DP and I suspect it is, I doubt you going to get good results. Just not rigid enough.


Never had that problem.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

kentuckytwostep said:


> So my local Lowes has the Delta Tenoning Jig and the drill press mortising attachment both on sale for a pretty good price. Does anyone have any experience with them? Give me some feedback!!
> 
> Thanks,


I have a Delta tenoning jig. Mine is about 30 years old. Looks similar but a bit bulkier. Mine weighs a ton. Works well if set up properly. Be patient the first time you set it up. I use the Delta setup of hollow chisels for my delta drill press also. I have a larger floor model. I found making a table dedicated to mortising helped tremendously. I set up a toggle clamp and a very sturdy fence at a perfect 90. made a big improvement with mortise quality.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have had the Delta mortising attachment for several decades. It has worked well with my Delta 10" benchtop drill press. I made a dedicated table for it to simplify setup and make mortises more consistent. The mortise table bolts to the drill press table, has multiple position holes for different sized work pieces, and the mortise fence is permanently bolted to the table. The yoke allows a 1 1/2" shop vac hose to be positioned to inhale the chips produced. I also bought the Delta mortising chisels too.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

My tenoning jig is shop built and rides on the rip fence T-slots.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I have both. I really like the tenoning jig and have used it a lot. The mortising attachment is on a dedicated Delta drill press. I have used it occasionally but frankly I don’t like it. It is difficult to get accurate results with and I prefer using other methods to cut mortises.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the mortising jig is on craiglist often, sure you can find one cheap.


----------

